# How Do I Change My Statis From Newbie?



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

Does any know how to change my name from newbie?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You need to make posts. The levels are post count related.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I think that is controlled by the number of posts you have. As you post more, it will change.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

0 - 24 Posts = Newbie
25 - 249 Posts = Member
250 - 499 Posts = Advanced Member
500 - 999 Posts = Senior Member
1,000 - 2,499 Posts = Master Member (also known as 'A Big Dog'!)
2,500 - 4,999 Posts = Super Member
5,000 - 9,999 Posts = Grand Member
10,000 Posts and up = Distinguished Member


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> 0 - 24 Posts = Newbie
> 25 - 249 Posts = Member
> 250 - 499 Posts = Advanced Member
> 500 - 999 Posts = Senior Member
> ...


See that, you are 1/2 way there. Of course there are also titles for those who have/are providing financial support.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Has anyone made it to "Distinguished Member"? I don't think there would be enough hours in the day to get to this level.

bbwb


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

bbwb said:


> Has anyone made it to "Distinguished Member"? I don't think there would be enough hours in the day to get to this level.
> 
> bbwb


There are a couple.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Did an advanced member search for all of those with over 5,000 posts. With a little sorting here they are. The opnly distinguished member would be be outbacke but the number of posts seems a little suspect to me. I looked at that profile. There are no posts listed and member title is listed as "owner". Perhaps PDX_Doug would like to comment on that.

outbacke 100,001
Oregon_Camper 16,051
PDX_Doug 11,243
HootBob 9,071
wolfwood 8,802
skippershe 8,310
tdvffjohn 7,937
Thor 7,139
Doxie-Doglover-Too 7,060
mswalt 5,868
CamperAndy 5,467


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Outbacke post count was done awhile back when the forum was being pruned of inactive accounts. Outbacke is the owner account but is not used for posting.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

To clarify a little more on that, outbacke IS the forum. Without outbacke, there is no Outbackers.

In the past, outbacke had zero posts, because, well, "he" had zero posts. However, on occasion we will purge members that have never logged in or posted, and in the process one time outbacke was one click away from being deleted. Had that happened, the entire forum would have been lost. So, as a protection against that happening again, outbacke was given a false post count to make sure a purge of zero post members would not catch him by mistake.

The level was set at 100,001 to give Oregon_Camper something to shoot for!









So now you know.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Shouldn't I show "Advanced Member" with 298 (now 299) posts.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Piecemakers said:


> Shouldn't I show "Advanced Member" with 298 (now 299) posts.


You're shown as a contributor which means you help to support the site at one point.


----------



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> 0 - 24 Posts = Newbie
> 25 - 249 Posts = Member
> 250 - 499 Posts = Advanced Member
> 500 - 999 Posts = Senior Member
> ...


Shouldn't Colorado~DirtBikers have his own category because of all of the knowlege he has and offers to this forum? "Mega Member" or something?


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Now that I have a goal, I will work towards it. One more post after this and I hit ADVANCED!!


----------

